# Bootcamp



## damienpdlb (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour
Petit soucis pour installer W10pro, j’ai ce message d’erreur lors de l’installation

macOS : bigsur 11.1
iMac 5k 27, 2017
4,2 GHz, i7
48Go ram
Radeon pro 580 8Go

Merci pour votre aide





*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport dans la section Développement Mac, on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

Assez curieusement et malgré le fait que ton modèle soit de 2017, je te conseillerais de faire la modification du fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...ça n'aura aucun impact négatif, tout juste une erreur.

Par contre ceci m'interpelle...


damienpdlb a dit:


> Petit soucis pour installer W10pro


...il faut impérativement faire le téléchargement sur le site officiel de Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits qui aura pour nom exact *Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso*. Donc avant de faire quoi que ce soit, est-ce que tu as bien le bon fichier .iso ?


----------



## damienpdlb (25 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Assez curieusement et malgré le fait que ton modèle soit de 2017, je te conseillerais de faire la modification du fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...ça n'aura aucun impact négatif, tout juste une erreur.
> 
> Par contre ceci m'interpelle...
> 
> ...il faut impérativement faire le téléchargement sur le site officiel de Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits qui aura pour nom exact *Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso*. Donc avant de faire quoi que ce soit, est-ce que tu as bien le bon fichier .iso ?



Effectivement j’ai rechargé un fichier iso, celui dont tu parles, je viens de lancer et même pb au final.
Et j’allais systématiquement chercher un fichier via Microsoft


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

damienpdlb a dit:


> Effectivement j’ai rechargé un fichier iso, celui dont tu parles, je viens de lancer et même pb au final.


Alors fais la modification du fichier .iso en suivant à la lettre les opérations... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...des-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321 ...et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## damienpdlb (25 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Alors fais la modification du fichier .iso en suivant à la lettre les opérations... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...des-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321 ...et vois ce qu'il se passe.



Ok je vais essayer le petit logiciel pour voir


----------



## damienpdlb (25 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Alors fais la modification du fichier .iso en suivant à la lettre les opérations... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...des-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321 ...et vois ce qu'il se passe.


marche pas.

Je viens de me rappeler que j'avais une licence Parallels desktop, je lance via ce soft, on verra bien


----------

